# F33 Code Sheet



## kal26uk (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Got my first BMW- 435d X Drive, Convertible, M Sport- 2015. Lovely car and i have just purchased a coding cable and downloaded the software E-SYS.

Can someone kindly provide me the coding sheet...so i can get coding away.

I think its a F33 car ?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

kal26uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my first BMW- 435d X Drive, Convertible, M Sport- 2015. Lovely car and i have just purchased a coding cable and downloaded the software E-SYS.
> 
> ...


Here you go: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8567916&postcount=2


----------



## kal26uk (Sep 21, 2015)

thanks. will this work on a F33 ?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

kal26uk said:


> thanks. will this work on a F33 ?


Almost all (if not all) of it will.


----------



## kal26uk (Sep 21, 2015)

great thanks.

when connecting for the first time using the E-SYS, which option should i select:

Project=F001_15_07_504

I have a F33, which is a 435d X Drive Convertible 2015 Model.

I could not see F33 in the list


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Select "F033" as the Car Series in E-Sys Launcher and then "Project=F020_xx_xx_xxx, VehicleInfo=F020" (NOT "VehicleInfo=F020_DIRECT") as the Connection Target in E-Sys, as described in the "Installation Instructions" PDF.


----------



## bob221b1 (Jul 12, 2015)

kal26uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my first BMW- 435d X Drive, Convertible, M Sport- 2015. Lovely car and i have just purchased a coding cable and downloaded the software E-SYS.
> 
> ...


Hello... I think this is finally the forum page that can help me!

I know computers pretty well but tinkering under the hood of a car is intimidating.

I have a 2015 BMW 430 5I convertible.
I believe that's called F33.

I have a heads-up display, navigation all the tech that one might expect-except the Office functions.

Bluetooth streaming of audio and associated cover art is flawless.

I've read somewhere in this blog that it is possible to code a modern vehicle with a certain head unit to accept 'office'. How do I do this?

Is there a requirement to have the cradle? I did not purchase the car with the cradle for my iPhone 6+.

Thank you in advance!

~Bob


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

bob221b1 said:


> Hello... I think this is finally the forum page that can help me!
> 
> I know computers pretty well but tinkering under the hood of a car is intimidating.
> 
> ...


On the above coding sheet, if you code the enhance bluetooth function, it will give you office entry on the idrive menu. I did this on my 2015 f30 and it worked just fine.
If uncertain look up how to code FA from 6NH to 6HS


----------



## nnassif (May 20, 2016)

Hi Guys - Im new to the coding world and trying to get into it. Can someone send me the software needed to code? I have the ENET cable already.
Thanks


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

nnassif said:


> Hi Guys - Im new to the coding world and trying to get into it. Can someone send me the software needed to code? I have the ENET cable already.
> Thanks


Post your request here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624780&page=103


----------



## sdpascal (3 mo ago)

hi, where i found codding for bmw 428i 2006 with iDrive6 (upgade) , my aux in lost or i dont knoiw how to show in menu.
and the others features not show and my sound is lower after upgrade
thaks


----------

